# Contralto concerns



## seerofdream (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi all! I'm a 19 year old contralto taking voice lessons at my college. The problem is, I don't know that my voice teacher has ever trained a contralto before, and I don't know that she really understands my voice. It's been several months now and we still haven't been able to make much headway smoothing out the transition from my low/mid range to upper range. She also wants me to have a lighter, brighter sound, but from what I've been reading online, that may not be the right direction to go with my voice. I don't want to contradict her though, since I don't have formal training/expertise and she does. How can I make sure I'm being trained in a healthy way when I don't necessarily trust either of us to understand my voice?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Seems you may need a different teacher but that could be difficult to do depending on who is available in your area vs transportation cost/availability and what the voice lessons may cost compared to the cost of the present teacher and your financial situation.


----------



## Retired (Feb 15, 2015)

A voice teacher starts and ends with trust. Singing is about proper phonation and technique. What comes out when that occurs is your voice. MANY young singers suffer from false production that leads then to believe they are what they are not. You need to find a teacher you respect and trust. After that, YOU must learn to trust. Don't decide today what you think you are or what you want to be. That will reveal itself...but you have a lot of work to do first.

Good Luck!!


----------

